# goldfish and aquarium lighting



## smellsfishy (Oct 16, 2006)

hey guys. im new here. i'm also taking another shot at keeping fish (last time i had fish was when i was younger). the guy at the pet store recommended i buy cheap fish first to make sure the water in my tank was suitable for fish to live in before i got expensive ones (i hope to someday have some clown fish (anemonefish)...they're my favorite fish). so, i got 2 medium sized goldfish to start. they seem to be doing fine. ive been watching them and they dont seem too stressed and they have been eating and such. HOWEVER...whenever i turn the aquarium light on, they FREAK OUT...this worries me b/c id like them to have some light so they can see...they get sunlight during the day but my room gets darker in the evening...i've done some research and read that fish dont like bright light and i did more research and read that u need light for ur fish, so its like, wtf...which is it? the light is off right now, but can i leave the light on? will they get used to it? what do u guys think? id really like to do this right so i can create the most comfortable environment possible for these fish...any advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks guys. :fish:


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

Fish do enjoy light but not real glaring. At night they like to sleep. I have 6 tanks. In the dat time the lights are on, and at bed time they are off. If you turn the light on them when it has been dark, they startle and dash all over, so it is preferable to let the day light come into a room before turning on any tank lights, unless they are really subdued.
Do your fish have any plants or objects to hide behind? They do not like to be exposed.
Have you cycled your tank? It is hard on the fish after a few days to live in ammonia. I hope you have some test kits.water needs to monitored often to keep the fish safe as well as many water changes!
Aren't those clown fish salt water fish?? Goldfish are Freshwater and so you will not be able to put clown fish in that tank after you are finished cycling it.
Do you know about cycling tanks? There is an article posted on this site that explains the cycling process.
please send us the info on your water parameters.


----------



## locojay (May 22, 2006)

Hopefully if they sold you 2 goldfish they also sold you at least a 30g tank to put them in. Probably not. My first time buying a tank they sent me home with a 10g and 4 goldfish. Let us know your tank size, it might be a good idea for you to take at least one of those fish back if you still can.

As for the lights I pretty much agree with mousey. In the morning I usually open the blinds and let some light in for a few minutes then turn my lights on.

Clown fish are definitely salt water fish and that's a whole 'nother setup. But after we know your tank size, if your willing and able to return those fish, then we can help you pick out some fish that will fit your tank. People around here love stocking tanks.


----------

